# First Family Photo shoot Please help



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Fellow Photographers, 

I am finally entering the realm of shooting family portraits.I must say I am nervous to say the least. I have been more of a landscape photographer, I am not a professional. A few friends have approached me and asked to do a family photo shoot for them. It is something I want to learn so I figure the best way to start is to just go out and start shooting. 

I have a few questions in mind I am hoping some of the pros on here can help guide me through my first family photo shoot. Keep in mind the shoot will be outdoors. 

Is it OK to shoot during mid day when the sun is up and high? 

What kind of lighting equipments are recommended? (Reflectors, Flash, etc.) Since it will be outdoors i will want the least equipments as possible. 

Any extra tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you all in advance for your help. I look forward to all the great tips and information.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2015)

sopheachoun56 said:


> Is it OK to shoot during mid day when the sun is up and high?



No, avoid that at all costs.

There is no way to write enough to get you to the point that you will be ready because it isn't equipment or 'tips', it is experience and knowledge and judgement.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 19, 2015)

You are essentially asking; "In one post, how do I become a photographer?".  Thousands of books comprised of millions of pages have been written on the topic.  As Lew indicated, shooting at mid-day is less than desirable.  It's do-able, but requires a lot of extra gear to do properly (lights, reflectors, scrims/diffusers).  The simple fact is, you need to know the answers to these questions before you do your first shoot.  You need to have at least a basic understanding of how to control/shape light, how to pose individuals and groups and what equipment is required in each situation.  Spend a few weeks studying books, videos, etc, then enlist family/friends as guinea pigs and practice.  Try the different techniques you've been reading about and see how things work.  Practice is essential, but until you've got at least a basic understanding of the fundamentals you have nothing to practice.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2015)

I will boil this down to the simplest thing you can possibly do, without a lot of experience. FInd a location that has a good-sized area of open shade. Meaning a big place, perhaps a 40x100 foot area or larger, which is shaded by something BIG, like a grove of trees, or two large houses, or a large ocean bluff...a large area, which is NOT in direct sunlight, but which is close to an area lighted by direct sun rays. Place your people in the shade, close to the edge between the shaded area, and the sun-lighted area, with their eyes facing toward the sunlit direction, which will give you large, big eye catchlights.

THis is very different from being in deep, dark shade....you are looking for an area of what is called open shade. It is the easiest outdoor lighting for the beginner to work with, and the experienced shooter can make absolutely gorgeous photos using this type of light.

In a small area, you will find this lighting at say, the outer periphery of the shadow of an oak tree, or at the end of an alleyway in a city, or at the very front edge of a stadium overhang at a fairgrounds or high-school track+ football field stadium.

Meter by coming close to the faces of the people, and using center-weighted metering, measure the light falling on the cheek of a person, making sure not to cast any shadow from your body.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 19, 2015)

Some of these may help.  I really thought I had posted this earlier but it seems to have disappeared (or user error).

You searched for group portraits - Digital Photography School


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Some of these may help.  I really thought I had posted this earlier but it seems to have disappeared (or user error).
> 
> You searched for group portraits - Digital Photography School



No, not user error.  You posted this link in the other absolute beginner asking for tips on first family shoot thread.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 19, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these may help.  I really thought I had posted this earlier but it seems to have disappeared (or user error).
> ...



Oh thank you.  Thought I was going crazy or did something illegal


----------



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 20, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> sopheachoun56 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it OK to shoot during mid day when the sun is up and high?
> ...



Thank you for the insight, I really appreciate it.


----------



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I will boil this down to the simplest thing you can possibly do, without a lot of experience. FInd a location that has a good-sized area of open shade. Meaning a big place, perhaps a 40x100 foot area or larger, which is shaded by something BIG, like a grove of trees, or two large houses, or a large ocean bluff...a large area, which is NOT in direct sunlight, but which is close to an area lighted by direct sun rays. Place your people in the shade, close to the edge between the shaded area, and the sun-lighted area, with their eyes facing toward the sunlit direction, which will give you large, big eye catchlights.
> 
> THis is very different from being in deep, dark shade....you are looking for an area of what is called open shade. It is the easiest outdoor lighting for the beginner to work with, and the experienced shooter can make absolutely gorgeous photos using this type of light.
> 
> ...



Awesome. These are the kind of tips that'll help me out big time. Everything is a learning experience, thank you for all your input and time.


----------



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 20, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these may help.  I really thought I had posted this earlier but it seems to have disappeared (or user error).
> ...



I thought this was a community for people to come together for the love of one thing " Photography" wether beginners or pro. I didn't realize you have to be a professional to ask questions. 

Grow up man, your condescending remarks are childish. If you're an adult I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 20, 2015)

We are a community FULL of great information. Stick with it Sopheachoun56 and you will benefit from the Forum.
Both of the people who responded here are really great so don't let a first comment turn you off.
We are just like the real world.....lots of personalities. 
Welcome.

I can't help as I do not do this type of photography....


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2015)

sopheachoun56 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Sorry if I offended you.  It wasn't anything directed at you personally.  If you hang around here for any length of time, you will see a lot of posts from people who are charging people for sessions then coming on here asking pretty basic questions.   Again, it was meant as a joke about JacaRanda's user error remark, not as a snarky comment towards you.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2015)

sopheachoun56 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Let me give you a bit of background so you understand where some people are coming from.
Many of us have spent thousands of hours at this craft to gain experience, knowledge and skills and day after day we have people come here and say, essentially, I just got this camera and I'm going to go out and be a photographer.
That does two things; it says that you think so little of the craft - and us - that you think you can do it without any effort and, in the eyes of the public, it diminishes the craft because someone without skills is practicing it.
Yes, a modern camera gives you a tremendous leg up, and little tips help some but you  know relatively nothing.
You wouldn't buy a box of oil paints and expect to be doing portraits as soon as you buy your first canvas.
Respect the craft, learn a bit and those here who can help will, I'm certain.


----------



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 20, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> sopheachoun56 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...




Thank you for your insight. I agree, many people underestimate the craft. 

In all fairness I noted portaits is not my fortay. Landscape, on the other hand I have had lots and lots of practice on. I have spent thousands of hours on the craft whether it's reading all the way to practicing. I'm just simply here to ask for some tips on portaits, nothing more nothing less. In no way am I assuming I will become pro overnight. We all need to start somewhere right? I just want some tips people... That's it! Thank you to those who gave me some. I go forward with more confidence and knowledge. To those who wants to bash about a simple question for tips... You guys need to relax.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2015)

No insult intended. All we know is what you've said here.
Good luck with your portrait shoot.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 20, 2015)

The famous saying along the lines of : walk in another mans shoes for 5 minutes and then you will know where he is coming from..
Lew is right, you have no idea how many people pose the same question here, day in and day out. 'Just got a camera and my mom says I'm great, how do I make $ ? '
So excuse some of the responses as they are not  meant to be mean or insulting...as said earlier...


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 21, 2015)

OK, I had a studio back in the film days, ran it for about 15 years to make extra income from my daytime job as a full-time photojournalist. I say this not to say that I am "all that" or anything, but rather that I have "been there, done that."

Since the session is already scheduled, I would advise you to "shoot what you know". Obviously, the people have some reason to believe you know what you are doing, so you must have shown them something... so shoot what you know. Don't try to be something you aren't. If what you know is shooting outside in daylight, do that... just do it LATE in the day, when the sun is your friend and not your enemy. Keep things simple. Concentrate on getting faces in focus. If you can get faces in focus, then pretty much everything else can be fixed later if necessary (to some extent).

AFTER the shoot is over, please consider my next advice.

STOP scheduling more paid shoots until you have more experience & knowledge. Geddy Lee, the fantastic virtuoso bass player/keyboardest/vocalist for the band Rush, was interviewed years ago and he was asked his advice on how to become a professional musician. He said that what he tells people is to "lock yourself in a closet with your instrument for a couple of years" so that, technically, you can play ANYTHING. Get the technical stuff out of the way first, so all you have to worry about is the creative stuff, the technical stuff comes as a matter of course.

That's great advice for photography too. IMMERSE yourself with the technicals, and get them learned and out of the way. Once that's done, start taking pictures of friends or go onto some source like Model Mayhem and hook up with a couple local models willing to trade their time for your photos... or find some local reenacting group or steampunk club or whatever, and hook up with them to do shots... and use that as your learning tool...

That's what I would do, anyway... were I in  your shoes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2015)

sabbath999 said:


> That's great advice for photography too. IMMERSE yourself with the technicals, and get them learned and out of the way. Once that's done, start taking pictures of friends or go onto some source like Model Mayhem and hook up with a couple local models willing to trade their time for your photos... or find some local reenacting group or steampunk club or whatever, and hook up with them to do shots... and use that as your learning tool...



Absolutely totally right on the button.
I shoot for a small pro theater and shooting during tech or dress rehearsal is wonderful practice for street or candid photography. You have to understand where the shots will be, get to a position with settings cahnged en route and then shoot. 
Great advice.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Absolutely totally right on the button.
> I shoot for a small pro theater and shooting during tech or dress rehearsal is wonderful practice for street or candid photography. You have to understand where the shots will be, get to a position with settings cahnged en route and then shoot.
> Great advice.



Thank you.

The thing about groups like your theater group, or armature models, or groups that do things like cosplay is that these folks LOVE to have their picture taken, and work well with being directed to get the shot. Not only do you learn photography skills, you learn how to direct people into natural looking poses and positions...

I was shooting a cos-play shoot a couple of months ago and I was working with a woman who does three or four different groups (this was a post-apocalyptic "beyond thunderdome" kind of shoot, she also does horror/zombie and Lolita cosplay... anyway, I was working with her and after a bit she said "I've worked with like 20 photographers, you are the first person who has actually given me direction and feedback and act like you know what you are doing..."

That just comes from experience, and working with folks like this (where there is zero pressure since you are not getting paid) is a great way to hone your skills.

One more thing I want to add here: I understand that a lot of people want to make money on photography, and there's nothing wrong with that... but one has to understand the world today and not compare it to the days when I was in the business (the 1980's). Now, cameras are EVERYWHERE and cell phones are able to take pictures my $5,000 500C Hassy's couldn't have dreamed of (conversely, of course, the Hassy's can take pictures that cell phones could never dream of... in the proper hands, of course). In the 1980's, people shot 3, perhaps four rolls of film A YEAR. Now? 40 photos a day per person is common. 

Now, more than ever, you have to be a GOOD photographer to succeed in the business. In my little tiny county with 4,000 people in it (the entire county population) there are 4 "Mom's With Canon Rebels" photo studios, all of them pumping out scads of really awful "professional" pictures. 

Please, if you are reading that, don't be that person. Do it right.


----------



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> sabbath999 said:
> 
> 
> > That's great advice for photography too. IMMERSE yourself with the technicals, and get them learned and out of the way. Once that's done, start taking pictures of friends or go onto some source like Model Mayhem and hook up with a couple local models willing to trade their time for your photos... or find some local reenacting group or steampunk club or whatever, and hook up with them to do shots... and use that as your learning tool...
> ...



I absolutely agree with Sabbath 100%. This is exactly what I am doing. The photo shoots that are scheduled are not for money. I am not in any way getting paid for this. This is for friends who has seen my work and love it. 

I just want to clarify with everyone... this is all practice for me. There is no "MONEY" involved. I have thousands of hours invested in landscape photography, I also do photo shoot events at my company and I also do videography. 

Everyone quit assuming I am here to become pro overnight or scheming


----------



## sopheachoun56 (Oct 22, 2015)

sopheachoun56 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sabbath999 said:
> ...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 22, 2015)

It seemed like what was being asked would be needing instruction more than just some tips. I'd suggest considering a class to learn the lighting, posing techniques, etc. since it's quite different from the landscape photography you've been doing. 

It's probably more than what people could do on a message board to help you learn everything you'd need to learn about portrait photography. Once you were in the process of learning it then on here people could offer an idea or suggestion, etc.


----------

